# BBQ!



## Mr_Black (Dec 1, 2010)

Is it possible to maybe start a subgroup for BBQ??


----------



## bhxhhcz (May 30, 2010)

Mmmmmmm..... smoked meat.


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

I would support this if it happened!


----------



## KcJason1 (Oct 20, 2010)

mehhhh.... It's just bbq... 

LOL... Just kidding... Bring on the BBQ..


----------



## bresdogsr (Jan 27, 2005)

Any knowledge I can glean from a sub form would be great. I vote yes.


----------



## hoosiers2006 (Nov 23, 2010)

I'm all for it.


----------



## Mr. Slick (Aug 17, 2010)

Sounds like a ZZ Top album. Chrome, Smoke & BBQ


----------



## Reino (Sep 13, 2010)

im down with it, love to Q.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Love BBQ i do it all year long even in the winter i vote yes!


----------



## youngstogiesmoker (Feb 14, 2010)

I'm in!

Nothing in the world like good bbq, just had ribs tonight actually lol


----------



## Mr_Black (Dec 1, 2010)

Who do we need to talk to about it?


----------



## rob51461 (Aug 19, 2010)

:thumb: talk to a mod


----------



## rob51461 (Aug 19, 2010)

Speaking of BBQs check my thread devil fish market for todays pictures:evil:


----------



## Mr_Black (Dec 1, 2010)

rob51461 said:


> Speaking of BBQs check my thread devil fish market for todays pictures:evil:


OMG that looks amazing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Things like that are why we need a BBQ subgroup! I want that recipe!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

As long as they block the group after 10pm so I don't stay up all night eating!


----------



## rob51461 (Aug 19, 2010)

Rock31 said:


> As long as they block the group after 10pm so I don't stay up all night eating!


LMFAO I h8 watching food channels late niteopcorn:


----------



## rob51461 (Aug 19, 2010)

Mr_Black said:


> OMG that looks amazing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Things like that are why we need a BBQ subgroup! I want that recipe!


Its really simple just kosher salt and fresh ground pepper, Im going to be trying different seasoning and fish. My market has whats compared to lunch meat ends. They sell "undesireable" cuts of any fish for $4.99 a lb I mean stuff like Swordfish Tuna Mako everything. People down here are snooty and if it isnt perfect they wont buy it. But its great for smoking.


----------



## Mr_Black (Dec 1, 2010)

rob51461 said:


> Its really simple just kosher salt and fresh ground pepper, Im going to be trying different seasoning and fish. My market has whats compared to lunch meat ends. They sell "undesireable" cuts of any fish for $4.99 a lb I mean stuff like Swordfish Tuna Mako everything. People down here are snooty and if it isnt perfect they wont buy it. But its great for smoking.


Awesome! I wish we had places like that down here, seafood is still expensive as heck even though we are surrounded by the sea! lol


----------



## rob51461 (Aug 19, 2010)

Ok need some help. I took 2 racks of spareribs out and my gf wants to do them in sauerkraut, I said ok but Ill cook them on the grill for 2 hrs and then simmer them in the kraut for an hr. Now I have some bonless prok loin cut into roast sizes, I know that sometimes you want something with a bone for flavor but Im thinking use the loin for kraut and Q the ribs. Opinions???


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Yes most definably boiling ribs is a tragedy but loin is great in kraut!


----------



## Mr_Black (Dec 1, 2010)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Yes most definably boiling ribs is a tragedy but loin is great in kraut!


I have boiled beef ribs before, to par cook them. But never pork. I have always smoked them for a few hours then finished them off on the grill with sweet baby rays bbq sauce. Let us know how it turns out!


----------



## ccforme (Mar 25, 2007)

BBQ is one of the few things aside from cigars that i consume and love to talk about. Recipes for dry and wet. Techniques. Mmmmmm......


----------



## rdn6405 (Nov 18, 2010)

A BBQ sub would be great. I do a couple whole hogs each year and throughout the year I smoke and/or grill a bunch of ribs and butts. I'm a big fan of the sweet baby rays myself on the ribs.


----------



## UncleFester (Jan 5, 2011)

Bought a Pro-Q Bullet smoker and new Weber gas grill this summer. Have done pork butts, ribs, fatties, and chicken on the smoker. AMAZING!!!!!

GOD I LOVE CIGARS AND BBQ!!!!!!:hungry::smoke2:


----------



## Senate1123 (Mar 30, 2008)

UncleFester said:


> Bought a Pro-Q Bullet smoker and new Weber gas grill this summer. Have done pork butts, ribs, fatties, and chicken on the smoker. AMAZING!!!!!
> 
> GOD I LOVE CIGARS AND BBQ!!!!!!:hungry::smoke2:


Where did you get your Pro-Q from? Which model did you get? I remember seeing the Frontier (I think that was the name) on eBay long while back for $200 shipped! I wish I pulled the trigger back then. :hurt:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

ccforme said:


> BBQ is one of the few things aside from cigars that i consume and love to talk about. Recipes for dry and wet. Techniques. Mmmmmm......


I used to be a big fan of the mop and wet BBQ ribs. This past summer i tried a whole bunch of dry rub recipes. I gotta say i am sorry i waited so long. I love dry rubs when done right they add so much more to the piece of meat. I even tried it on pork chops, briskets, loins all where very tasty. :bounce:


----------



## rob51461 (Aug 19, 2010)

Went with grilled ont the ribs, seared them at 400 then knocked it down to 250 for 3 hours and coated with doctored up baby rays I call it sweet bobby rays when I doctor it up. A little bourbon onion and hot pepper then simmer for a bit.


----------



## Mr_Black (Dec 1, 2010)

rob51461 said:


> Went with grilled ont the ribs, seared them at 400 then knocked it down to 250 for 3 hours and coated with doctored up baby rays I call it sweet bobby rays when I doctor it up. A little bourbon onion and hot pepper then simmer for a bit.


That sounds awesome!


----------



## UncleFester (Jan 5, 2011)

Senate1123 said:


> Where did you get your Pro-Q from? Which model did you get? I remember seeing the Frontier (I think that was the name) on eBay long while back for $200 shipped! I wish I pulled the trigger back then. :hurt:


I got the big grand-daddy Excel off Ebay for $189.00 shipped this past spring. UNBELIEVABLE deal. I was a bit worried at first because the first Excel units made had a leg problem that needed to be redesigned and I was worried I'd purchased one of these older units. Not so and it came with a cap! arty: It's made in the UK and now looks as if he has sold the USA rights to Napoleon Grills where it goes under the name of Apollo. Amazon has them for $393! Keep an eye on Ebay, you never know.

The Weber Smokey Mountain has been pretty much the gold standard when it comes to bullet smokers. From the research I did prior to pulling the trigger, the Pro-Q was the first to actually give it a run for it's money. In fact, you can buy additional Pro-Q "stacker" units that fit the Smokey Mountain.

The key is being able to get your smoker to a desired temp, and then having the peace of mind knowing that your smoker will hold that temp with little to no fuss for 6-8 hours without having to add fuel. I've gone 12 hours on mine without having to add. Both the Weber and Pro-Q's are amazing!

Keep looking and good luck!!!!


----------



## UncleFester (Jan 5, 2011)

I'm old enough to post pics now!!!

Here's my babies:


----------



## rob51461 (Aug 19, 2010)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> I used to be a big fan of the mop and wet BBQ ribs. This past summer i tried a whole bunch of dry rub recipes. I gotta say i am sorry i waited so long. I love dry rubs when done right they add so much more to the piece of meat. I even tried it on pork chops, briskets, loins all where very tasty. :bounce:


Whats your dry rub?? I use kosher salt onion garlic fresh ground pepper and then I cheat and use Emerils essence or Sazon with no salt

And heres my baby

http://chargriller.com/store/produc...id=29&osCsid=fec664e607fc3a1ec115eb0e4e1b089b


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

rob51461 said:


> Whats your dry rub?? I use kosher salt onion garlic fresh ground pepper and then I cheat and use Emerils essence or Sazon with no salt
> 
> And heres my baby
> 
> Char Griller - Grills and Smokers


You got good taste as a have the same one first i bought the grill them i said oh no this will not do and added the smoke box!
Here's a couple i have tried they are all great on pork!

* 1/2 cup brown sugar
* 1/4 cup paprika
* 1 tablespoon black pepper
* 1 tablespoon salt
* 1 tablespoon chili powder
* 1 tablespoon garlic powder
* 1 tablespoon onion powder
* 1 teaspoon cayenne 
-----------------------------------------------------------------------

* 2 tablespoons paprika
* 1 tablespoon salt
* 1 tablespoon onion powder
* 1 tablespoon fresh ground black pepper
* 2 teaspoons cayenne 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

* 2 tablespoons salt
* 2 tablespoons sugar
* 2 tablespoons brown sugar
* 2 tablespoons ground cumin
* 2 tablespoons chili powder
* 2 tablespoons freshly ground black pepper
* 1 tablespoon cayenne pepper
* 1/4 cup paprika 
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
# 1/3 cup paprika
# 1/4 cup sugar
# 3 tablespoons black pepper
# 2 tablespoons salt
# 2 teaspoons dry mustard
# 2 teaspoons cayenne
# 1 teaspoon white pepper

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
This one is great on ribs!

* 1/3 cup paprika
* 3 tablespoons dry mustard
* 3 tablespoons onion powder
* 3 tablespoons garlic powder
* 2 tablespoons ground basil
* 1 tablespoon red pepper
* 1 tablespoon black pepper
* 1 tablespoon salt


----------



## rob51461 (Aug 19, 2010)

I had bought the firebox and took it back. I thought that there would be problems with the weight of it being bolted to the side and also rust starting inbetween the 2 parts. also how well does the box work? Ive been doing indirect smoking with a pan of water that takes up half the grill and dont like not having the full rack and warmer to smoke on


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

rob51461 said:


> I had bought the firebox and took it back. I thought that there would be problems with the weight of it being bolted to the side and also rust starting inbetween the 2 parts. also how well does the box work? Ive been doing indirect smoking with a pan of water that takes up half the grill and dont like not having the full rack and warmer to smoke on


I am very happy with it and weight is not an issue. I have done countless racks of ribs pulled pork and nice sized briskets all summer long. It is starting to rust a little after a lot of use i have it covered and in the spring will wire brush it and spray it with BBQ paint.


----------



## rob51461 (Aug 19, 2010)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> I am very happy with it and weight is not an issue. I have done countless racks of ribs pulled pork and nice sized briskets all summer long. It is starting to rust a little after a lot of use i have it covered and in the spring will wire brush it and spray it with BBQ paint.


I also have to paint mine this spring, I made the mistake of letting my gf use it one day, she lit it and had it on "HIGH" for about an hour and cooked paint off the left side and back. I keep spray conola and olive oil for seasoning so I brushed the areas and hit it with oil until spring


----------



## bresdogsr (Jan 27, 2005)

rob51461 said:


> I had bought the firebox and took it back. I thought that there would be problems with the weight of it being bolted to the side and also rust starting inbetween the 2 parts. also how well does the box work? Ive been doing indirect smoking with a pan of water that takes up half the grill and dont like not having the full rack and warmer to smoke on


Rob,
I have the Chargriller Outlaw with the firebox on the side with no problems with the weight. I have only had it since July so I can't really comment on rust in between. I will be checking in the spring. I have already repainted the hood of the firebox due to the heat in it. No a real issue if you stay up on it. Lowes has the side firebox on sale right now for $59. Check this forum out for a chargriller specific discussion Barbecuebible.com :: View Forum - General Discussion


----------

